# what size little cleos do you use?



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i'm stocking up on stuff for the run and i cant remember what size i got last year.
last year the color was green and sliver. i think i'll hit the Chagrin late oct.
any info would be great.
thanks
fish4wall


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

various. Depends on how far out they are and how active. I'll normally start real big (up to 3/4 oz) to cover as much water as possible, seeing if I can get things started -- then reduce the size from there (lakefront). I normally end up in the 2/5ths oz area, but will go smaller if they're in close. In the rivers, I'll start smaller since the casts don't have to go as far. I seem to use 1/4oz in the river, if not smaller.

The best selection of cleos that I have seen is at the bait shop near Ladue (north of 422 on 44). He has colors and sizes that I haven't seen elsewhere, including the internet. I also picked up a bunch on ebay last year, at less than 50 cents a piece.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I am a fan of the 1/4 ounce K.O. Wobbler and a #1 Vibrax spinner. They've always seem to produce fish for me...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the info..
when we go up we fish the dam and fight with the Russians.  
fish4wall


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

1/4 oz KO Wobblers, silver and green and 1/3 oz Little Cleo's, silver and green and silver and blue.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Little Cleo's are my favorite for many species and i have a ton of them in many colors and sizes.
Im thinking of hitting the run up there too, anyone want to give a "rookie" and info. to help me get on fish? Also im a CATCH-PHOTO-RELEASE angler, so no worries about me taking fish home and hurting anyones spot.

Scott 


Heres a selection of colors they make:


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

also, if you want a BIG selection of other spoons(along with Cleo's) try here:
http://www.acmetackle.com/scripts/catalog.html

Scott


----------

